# I can't believe this group exists..thanks



## Guest (Nov 28, 2000)

I am amazed to have found this group!! have had IBS as long as I can remember..probably since nursing school. Nursing leads to horrible bowel and bladder habits..try telling a labor patient to hold it while you run to the bathroom. Usually live on Donnatal and Immodium. STILL trying to work through dietary triggers. Still cannot figure out what specific foods cause problem besides SALADS!!! Chocolate does not, dairy does not seem to..at least not cheeses..don't drink milk. The idea of a diet log is a wonderful idea..ashamed I didn't think of it myself







I really am glad there are others out there who don't mind discussing CJ&D. Anybody else have a problem with accidents? I have thrown away more underwear when out in public than I remember owning. It's so frustrating and humiliating to have an accident at 45! I don't dare go camping..did one time and took two Immodum every 4 hours the entire three days we were there..primitive, no facilities. I can urinate in the wild but definitely did not want to have Diarrhea on a date in the woods. My poor husband doesn't understand how painful BS can be and keeps suggesting I go to the doctor. I tell him I already did. Anyway, thanks for listening. I'll try the diet log..right now it seems that EVERYTHING I eat hurts!!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Welcome to the Board, Sherry. You'll find a lot of people here with the same problems that can empathize with you.If you post your questions over on the Discussion forum, you'll get tons of answers. Right now you've accidently posted it in the food section, where people won't see it.A good idea would be to look at the FAQ section where it explains more about how the board works and what the different forums are.It's good to have you here, although I'm sorry you have IBS. JeanG


----------

